# Those darn Grackles!!



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok you know how grackles shall attack other birds and usualy if they find a nest they shall kill and eat the baby's birds if there young enough.Well its already started at my house and threw the naborhood all i hear is poor baby birds screeming and getting killed from all the grackles around and worse the grackles have started nesting here.

I mean i like grackles there very pretty birds even more when there in the sun and you can see all the shiny colours on there neck but i dont like them killing off all the song birds around my house its very sad seeing dead body's of babys birds around and i wasent there to stop them.
I had a pair of sparrows for the first time nest on my porches roof top they built a wounderful nest and then some weeks later i heard little peeps comming from the nest i was so happy since i love sparrows but then about 3 days later from the peeps i seen those grackles around the sparrow nest.All i could do was throw things and chase them away but it was no use they won and killed the hole family of baby sparrows i even seen some of the sparrows bodys on the floor not even eaten just killed.

Now im just woundering is there any way to get rid of these birds they keep killing all the babys song birds even got Mr.robin's family so if you know any way of shooing them off please say so.

Thanks.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry this is happening.
I love Grackles too, but like you I don't like it when they attack other birds.
I am not sure if there is anything you can do, this is nature, I don't think you can stop it.

Reti


----------

